# Update Chrome On Samsung Smart TV



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Hilly Ho!!! Wellsir ... I just got me one of them there new fangle smart TV ... those ads are working my last good nerve:angry:. I want to get adblocker plus from the google store, but the version of Chrome is too old to work with the store. It has a link for the update, but it just take me to a general page, not the actual download for the TV. I tried to download a couple of upgrades, but I get a can not download message. Any ideas how to overcome this so I can install adblock plus?:huh:

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

:wavey:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

AFAIK, Smart TVs are unlike a PC. App updates would be up to Samsung and the third parties involved. Then once Samsung had the newest versions, they would have to build a new firmware package and then send it out to you to install.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Shouldn't there be some kind of update at the website? You have to up grade the firmware to upgrade the browser???

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
:wavey:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe. When I connected by new Samsung TV to WiFi a few years back, it went through a rather lengthy update. It's kinda of like flashing the BIOS in a computer.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Wellsir ... just got off the live chat with Samsung. It appears I can't update anything. Apparently it doesn't have flash player ... well here is what I was told ... 

It is because the browser does not have the adobe flash update. Also you will not be able to install any app from Google play store on the TV, such as adblock plus.

Due to expiration of Flash Player support for CE devices, 2015 new Smart TV could not support the contents for Flash Player on Web browser. Some web sites could convert the Flash contents for HTML5 based on information of connected devices, but others do not or just show the error message. In those web site, TV could not show the contents correctly or run the contents.

TV could not show the video contents which is running with Adobe Flash Player. 

The company, Adobe who made Flash Player stop develop for CE devices. So new TV does not support Flash Player, but supports HTML5. And it is mentioned in the e-manual saying that "TV does not support playback of flash videos". 

This is the limitation of 2015 TVs.


So there you have it. Now what I am wondering is ... what about the other smart TV's would it be the same with them or is this just Samsung. If so I can send it back and get another brand that will allow me to use adblocker plus. 

What say you???:huh:

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

:wavey:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't know. The only Smart TV I have available right now is a Samsung.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

I checked it out and it is true with all smart TV's ... so they are not so smart. Hopefully someone will come up with a way that will allow us to install ad blocker.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
:wiggle2:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If your TV has a HDMI port, you could use a stick PC to turn it into a full-featured computer.

The 5 Best Stick PCs | Pocketable Desktop Computers | Digital Trends
Best Android Stick - Android Mini PCs - Laptop Mag
https://www.google.com/#q=tv+pc+stick


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh holy crap.....I'm sold on the Intel Compute Stick....Dear Santa....please please please bring me one.........lol.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:smile: I like the Lenovo stick running Win10 along with a little wireless touch keyboard. (Total ~$125)

Amazon.com: Lenovo ideacentre Stick 300 Computer (90F20000US): Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400 Plus with Built-In Touchpad for Internet-Connected TVs: Computers & Accessories


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I went with an android tv box MXIII.


----------

